# Fusa Controller On Android. Is It Possible?



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

The Fuss controller allows you to use a PSP as a gamepad on a windows, Mac or Linux computer. Basically you instead the homebrew on the PSP and then simply plug in the PSP USB to the computer. It works quite well.

The reason for this topic is I was curious on if it was possible to use this on android.

I am not a Dev but if it works on Linux I am assuming the PSP app is handling most to the process. So can this work in Android.

Link: http://psp.dashhacks.com/2010/01/04/fusa-gamepad-v0-3-released-turn-your-psp-into-a-pcps3-game-pad


----------

